# Cymbidium hookerianum



## Berthold (Jan 22, 2018)

is approaching its optimum


----------



## blondie (Jan 22, 2018)

I love this species, but its been a bit fical to flower for a few places I'be worked. Any slight temp differences, it drops its buds. Have you had any difficulty to flower this as you have an amazing display there.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 22, 2018)

Plant is standing in a greenhouse from Sep to May at minimum temperature of 6° C at high humidity all the time.


----------



## naoki (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2018)

very nice


----------



## chris20 (Jan 22, 2018)

Spectacular!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jan 24, 2018)

What a beauty!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2018)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 24, 2018)

I had no idea that the species Cymbidiums could be so beautiful. I would imagine that this one is used a lot in hybridization?


----------



## Berthold (Jan 30, 2018)

Nearly full in flower today


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 30, 2018)

Really nice! I have been put off of Cyms because of their size and need for a cool period but this feeds my "its worth it" desire!

Looks like that will be a great specimen display in a year or two!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 30, 2018)

Like the last photo!

Tom, there are some small Cyms you can try with minimum effort. For example, Cym. tigrinum is a small species with nice flowers and it doesn't need significant cool period to set spikes...Cym. goeringii is another one, an elegant small plant with a range of flower colors.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, I really like this cym. Might have to make space for one...


----------



## Berthold (Feb 17, 2021)

Mother plant and home made babies


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 17, 2021)

Very nice.I m a lillte envious, i just thruw few cymbs with garbage because of virus suspection.All originated from O&M.One of these were a hookerianum.☹☹☹☹


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2021)

the cascading spikes are beautiful


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 18, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Like the last photo!
> 
> Tom, there are some small Cyms you can try with minimum effort. For example, Cym. tigrinum is a small species with nice flowers and it doesn't need significant cool period to set spikes...Cym. goeringii is another one, an elegant small plant with a range of flower colors.


Have you grown C. goeringii? I (and every Western grower with whom I’ve spoken) find it very difficult. It requires special media (kanuma, akadama, pumice) and a difficult-to-achieve temperature schedule, which changes every month. I’ve now killed two and will soon receive two more to try. But it’s no easy species even if it is small. For one thing, the buds initiate almost a year before they open and have to be protected with special metal tubes, and be kept cold for months, in order not just to blast. If you water at the wrong time, the plant instantly melts.


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 19, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Have you grown C. goeringii? I (and every Western grower with whom I’ve spoken) find it very difficult. It requires special media (kanuma, akadama, pumice) and a difficult-to-achieve temperature schedule, which changes every month. I’ve now killed two and will soon receive two more to try. But it’s no easy species even if it is small. For one thing, the buds initiate almost a year before they open and have to be protected with special metal tubes, and be kept cold for months, in order not just to blast. If you water at the wrong time, the plant instantly melts.


LOL! Yes I did or maybe not. What do you think? It was a piece of cake if you believe it, especially the tigrinum...
I am not going to give you a lecture like you just gave me.. but for sure, it is not as difficult as you've just described especially if you have a half-decent growing condition. Are you and your "every western grower" all indoor growers? FYI, Cyms don't like living room conditions year-round.
I don't normally commend on things or give growing advice if I don't have actual experience with the species or hybrids...Talk is cheap!


----------



## jokerpass (Feb 19, 2021)

Cym hookerianum and Cym tigrinum are much easier than Cym. goeringii and I have seen them a few times. Cym hookerianum is an epiphyte and Cym tigrinum is a lithophyte, while Cym. goeringii is terrestrial. Cym. hookerianum and Cym tigrinum can be grown in your "regular" Cymbidium potting materials and just have to make sure to keep it cold/cool to hold the buds. Cym. goeringii is a terrestrial Cymbidium and has very specific requirement, it is a different beast. There is a reason why you rarely see Cym. goeringii in North America. Here is a picture of a very expensive cut flower vase with orange Cymbidium goeringii flowers.

Brucher: For Cym. goeringii, the plant makes a "decision" to bud or not in June, then the bud is induced in July/Aug. Then, you see the buds coming out from the base of of the plant in the months of Sept and Oct. After it is grown to 3cm-5cm, it just sits there. It will only bloom when you provide at least 2 months of consistent cold temp (0C-10C at all times) and high humidity (50%-70%), then it will bloom next year March. So from budding to blooming, it is at least 6 months (not counting the decision making month of June). Which two varieities did you get? You can find me on fb if you want to know how to establish them.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 20, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> LOL! Yes I did or maybe not. What do you think? It was a piece of cake if you believe it, especially the tigrinum...
> I am not going to give you a lecture like you just gave me.. but for sure, it is not as difficult as you've just described especially if you have a half-decent growing condition. Are you and your "every western grower" all indoor growers? FYI, Cyms don't like living room conditions year-round.
> I don't normally commend on things or give growing advice if I don't have actual experience with the species or hybrids...Talk is cheap!



lmao.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 20, 2021)

jokerpass said:


> Cym hookerianum and Cym tigrinum are much easier than Cym. goeringii and I have seen them a few times. Cym hookerianum is an epiphyte and Cym tigrinum is a lithophyte, while Cym. goeringii is terrestrial. Cym. hookerianum and Cym tigrinum can be grown in your "regular" Cymbidium potting materials and just have to make sure to keep it cold/cool to hold the buds. Cym. goeringii is a terrestrial Cymbidium and has very specific requirement, it is a different beast. There is a reason why you rarely see Cym. goeringii in North America. Here is a picture of a very expensive cut flower vase with orange Cymbidium goeringii flowers.
> 
> Brucher: For Cym. goeringii, the plant makes a "decision" to bud or not in June, then the bud is induced in July/Aug. Then, you see the buds coming out from the base of of the plant in the months of Sept and Oct. After it is grown to 3cm-5cm, it just sits there. It will only bloom when you provide at least 2 months of consistent cold temp (0C-10C at all times) and high humidity (50%-70%), then it will bloom next year March. So from budding to blooming, it is at least 6 months (not counting the decision making month of June). Which two varieities did you get? You can find me on fb if you want to know how to establish them.View attachment 25662


Thank you. I know one is “Song Mei.” I don’t know when they’re arriving; ordered last October but they’re were issues for the vendor and now I think March or April. Appreciate your help. I only grow 200 orchids, including C. several Cymbidiums, including Cym. ensifolium and Cym. quieibiense. Looking forward to your kind advice.

that “ignore” button is a fun feature of SlipperTalk. Glad I learned about it today.


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 20, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> lmao.


I never put anyone on the ignore list and you will be the first one, but I am sure you are not worth it...


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 21, 2021)

jokerpass said:


> Cym hookerianum and Cym tigrinum are much easier than Cym. goeringii and I have seen them a few times. Cym hookerianum is an epiphyte and Cym tigrinum is a lithophyte, while Cym. goeringii is terrestrial. Cym. hookerianum and Cym tigrinum can be grown in your "regular" Cymbidium potting materials and just have to make sure to keep it cold/cool to hold the buds. Cym. goeringii is a terrestrial Cymbidium and has very specific requirement, it is a different beast. There is a reason why you rarely see Cym. goeringii in North America. Here is a picture of a very expensive cut flower vase with orange Cymbidium goeringii flowers.
> 
> Brucher: For Cym. goeringii, the plant makes a "decision" to bud or not in June, then the bud is induced in July/Aug. Then, you see the buds coming out from the base of of the plant in the months of Sept and Oct. After it is grown to 3cm-5cm, it just sits there. It will only bloom when you provide at least 2 months of consistent cold temp (0C-10C at all times) and high humidity (50%-70%), then it will bloom next year March. So from budding to blooming, it is at least 6 months (not counting the decision making month of June). Which two varieities did you get? You can find me on fb if you want to know how to establish them.View attachment 25662


Thank you. I will appreciate it.


----------

